# After drywalling, primer or texture first?



## marchboom

I am finishing a basement and the drywall is now up. The instructions on the drywall mud container states to apply a primer to the drywall prior to shooting on the texture coat. When they did the upstairs they (another company) applied the texture coat directly to the drywall, then I primered and painted the walls.

Which way is correct?

Thanks


----------



## Rich

We've covered this in the past. My take on it was to prime first, but most guys don't prime beforehand.

Not priming first may not be 'correct' as far as paint or drywall manufactures are concerned, but it's the trade standard to just shoot it on bare rock


----------



## slickshift

The correct way is to primer first, then texture. However, it is often not done that way... probably a good majority of the time


----------



## The paint whisperer

If the texture coating is using the same material as one of those lightweight all purpose joint compound, I don't think you need to prime it. I never see anybody prime before patch or skim coating dry wall. Texture coat should not be that much different. You can prime it . 
But IMO, is just overkill...


----------



## painter jeff

For all the new construction houses I have painted, the GC. Always blew texture right over bare sheet rock... I can't remember ever priming before texture.


----------



## timhag

Just did a ceiling last week and went on drywall, I don't think i have ever done it the proper way.:no: Although, we prime after texturing.


----------



## jackrabbit5

The reason for priming new drywall before texturing is because the tape joints and nail spots are more absorbent than the surrounding drywall which results in the texture drying faster in those areas. This causes a noticable difference in the texture between mudded and non-mudded areas that can be seen no matter how many coats of paint you throw at it. That's the reason that manufacturers recommend priming first. That being said, I've NEVER seen anyone prime before texturing other than myself. I always prime before texturing ceilings however I've been kind of lax about priming before texturing walls.


----------



## Tmrrptr

Some of our builders will have the rockers spray with prep coat before texturing.

Then a quick sanding pass before prime and paint.

As Stacy said, THAT'S how it should be done.


----------



## natehobbs13

Texturing first, Spray on, Dry then prime. That's how my boss of 30 years did it.


----------



## Faron79

*Prime & Texture...*

The "ideal" way, for best paint appearance would be to spray a quick coat of primer; spray the texure; THEN the full-coat primer.

Will this ever realistically be done... RARELY, but it's the ideal.

If I had to pick one stage to prime... DEFINATELY AFTER the texture.

Otherwise, you're just painting over absorbent chalk. This lessens the sheen of the new paint. And, if builders-grade paints are going up, these need all the help they can get!!

Faron


----------



## CobraCDN

We do a lot of texturing here, after tapers are done we blow a primer and a finishcoat on all the walls. Then we poly off the walls and spray Texture undercoat on the ceilings. Then we texture. Usually use Spantex. It is far from the same material as drywall mud. We then pull our poly which leaves a perfect line from wall to ceiling for our final cutin in by hand.

Texture should never go on bare board. Regardless of it being painted after or not. With texture undercoat as a base there is no need to paint it. Remember once you paint texture it makes it so much harder or impossible to remove if the ceilings ever need to be redone.

Cheers


----------



## akcolors

New drywall. Befor texture apply a coat of high solid primer, that will help show you any imperfections that need to be fix befor texture it will also help the texture to adhere , then texture, then apply a coat of sealer (PVA). That will seal the project, then your two top coats of finish paint.


----------



## Workaholic

akcolors said:


> New drywall. Befor texture apply a coat of high solid primer, that will help show you any imperfections that need to be fix befor texture it will also help the texture to adhere , then texture, then apply a coat of sealer (PVA). That will seal the project, then your two top coats.


Welcome to the forum akcolors, a good tip is to look at the date of the thread.

Feel free to go *>>>>HERE<<<<* and give us a formal intro so we can get to know you and your business model better.


----------



## akcolors

akcolors said:


> New drywall. Befor texture apply a coat of high solid primer, that will help show you any imperfections that need to be fix befor texture it will also help the texture to adhere , then texture, then apply a coat of sealer (PVA). That will seal the project, then your two top coats of finish paint.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Diversers

akcolors said:


> New drywall. Befor texture apply a coat of high solid primer, that will help show you any imperfections that need to be fix befor texture it will also help the texture to adhere , then texture, then apply a coat of sealer (PVA). That will seal the project, then your two top coats of finish paint.


 http://www.painttalk.com/images/smilies/no.gif

Applying texture should hide any imperfection that you would normally miss if you were leaving the walls smooth. I think you doing extra steps thats not needed. I texture, prime, then paint its that simple. Just read the back of the bucket.


----------



## brushmonkey

Step 1. Prime drywall (texture adheres to primer much better than bare rock) Step 2. Texture to desired finish. Let dry. Step 3. Re-prime textured finish being very careful not to make too many passes while back-rolling/brushing as it will re-hydrate the mud & start to come off. Let dry. Step 3. Apply 2 topcoats of desired color, pass go & collect your check.

I know its a PITA but good work usually is. :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## Diversers

brushmonkey said:


> Step 1. Prime drywall (texture adheres to primer much better than bare rock) Step 2. Texture to desired finish. Let dry. Step 3. Re-prime textured finish being very careful not to make too many passes while back-rolling/brushing as it will re-hydrate the mud & start to come off. Let dry. Step 3. Apply 2 topcoats of desired color, pass go & collect your check.
> I know its a PITA but good work usually is. :w00t::w00t::w00t:


Can ask you where you get those instruction from. do tapers prime the drywall before they mud, NO, so if most texture have more glue in it than drywall mud why do you need to prime first. You shouldn't have to prime before you texture.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Diversers said:


> Can ask you where you get those instruction from. do tapers prime the drywall before they mud, NO, so if most texture have more glue in it than drywall mud why do you need to prime first. You shouldn't have to prime before you texture.


Here we go... I know I'll get slammed for this... but, I can't help myself.

As stated in an earlier post,, drywall mud and drywall paper absorb at a TREMENDOUSLY different rate. Priming will make your TEXTURE stay even, its NOT about the paint, its ALL about the absorbance rate of the texture.

It boils down to this... if you want CONSISTANT texture, you must prime first.

And of course you will need to prime (or paint) again, to seal the texture, so that you don't THEN AGAIN end up with an un-equal absorbance rate


----------



## Rob

I like to have the drywall primed before texture. Helps to keep seams from showing.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Rob said:


> I like to have the drywall primed before texture. Helps to keep seams from showing.


Thats correct, see above post to explain why it's so


----------



## Diversers

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Here we go,,, I know I'll get slamed for this,,, but, I can't hepp myself.
> 
> As stated in an earlier post,, drywall mud and drywall paper absorb at a TREMENDOUSLY differant rate. Priming will make your TEXTURE stay even, its NOT about the paint, its ALL about the absorbance rate of the texture.
> 
> It boils down to this,,, if you want CONSISTANT texture, you must prime first.
> 
> And of course you will need to prime (or paint) again, to seal the texture, so that you don't THEN AGAIN end up with an un-equal absorbance rate


Point taken, I was thinking about something totally different.


----------



## WiseGuys Painting

marchboom said:


> I am finishing a basement and the drywall is now up. The instructions on the drywall mud container states to apply a primer to the drywall prior to shooting on the texture coat. When they did the upstairs they (another company) applied the texture coat directly to the drywall, then I primered and painted the walls.
> 
> Which way is correct?
> 
> usually primer is only required on walls or ceilings where there will be a knockdown texture. the reason for this is the tevture dries much faster on taped/bedded areas leaving you with different sizes o f knockdown texturing. but since you are in basement i would suggest you use a good watersealing primer on the walls and make sure the bottom of wall and base are sealed with primer and caulking or silicone. if you are painting be sure your silicone that is paintable. WiseGuys painting / Texas


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

I have been thinking about this today... there are different kinds of texture. If its a knock-down, you should definitely prime first, or else there is no way you can maintain any consistancy on the actual "knocking down"

or textures such as popcorn, don't need priming to maintain their consistency (assuming you are gonna paint em, some painters don't paint em, and of course at this point, you have opened a whole new can of worms that the painter nor the drywaller will come out good on), however, if your not REALLY good at spraying pop-corn, you will need to prime first to insure that there are no "bald spots" (places where you can see gray drywall paper. Painting a pop-corn ceiling will "set" the texture and keep it from coming loose, and making it easier to clean and/or re-paint later. Think of it this way, if drywall is left unprimed, it will yellow in no time,,, so will pop-corn, it ii NOT a finished product anymore than drywall mud is

Things like skip-trowel or stomp, don't need to be primed first, they just need to be primed before painting, to again, seal the mud to the same consistency

Hope this sheds a bit of light.


----------



## WesGon

painter jeff said:


> For all the new construction houses I have painted, the GC. always blew texture right over bare sheet rock...I can't remember ever priming before texture.


Your GC is just looking to pocket more by cutting the labors cost ! It could be done either way but the right way will be to prime it . The bonding between the texture and the drywall will be greater and it will also protect the tape form dropping Prematurely.


----------



## Teri

marchboom said:


> I am finishing a basement and the drywall is now up. The instructions on the drywall mud container states to apply a primer to the drywall prior to shooting on the texture coat. When they did the upstairs they (another company) applied the texture coat directly to the drywall, then I primered and painted the walls.
> 
> Which way is correct?
> 
> Thanks


The reason is the mud stays wet longer, and on drywall it could affect the paper backing, making it bubble. It very very rarely does. I think it’s just a way for the mud company to protect themselves. I’m guessing. Primer dries much faster and leaves a protective barrier. But again, it happens so rarely. If it does the painter will fix it. Lol (the answer to every trades oopsies 🤣)


----------



## stowerspaint

Faron79 said:


> *Prime & Texture...*
> 
> The "ideal" way, for best paint appearance would be to spray a quick coat of primer; spray the texure; THEN the full-coat primer.
> 
> Will this ever realistically be done...RARELY, but it's the ideal.
> 
> If I had to pick one stage to prime...DEFINATELY AFTER the texture.
> 
> Otherwise, you're just painting over absorbent chalk. This lessens the sheen of the new paint. And, if builders-grade paints are going up, these need all the help they can get!!
> 
> Faron


You got that right. It's ideal to prime before and after texture. In a perfect world...


----------



## finishesbykevyn

stowerspaint said:


> You got that right. It's ideal to prime before and after texture. In a perfect world...


Welcome to paint talk. FYI this thread was started in 2008. So it's oooooooold news. Rather smelly really..


----------



## Klgosu1

I work for a drywall manufacturer and for best results primer should be used before texturing.


----------



## Mudflextools

It depends what your texturing over


----------

